# Fox Bike Sale



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

I kinda dig it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-FOX...14675db&pid=100149&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=262456773598


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 29, 2016)

Cool bike, front fenders must be backwards.


----------



## slick (May 29, 2016)

Ya, 1936 Shelby. Kool bike. Fender definitely backwards.


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (May 30, 2016)

Same bike as mine, although a little different.


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

Crappy restoration.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> Crappy restoration.




Speaking of crappy, you gonna let me pick up that rusty roadmaster next gun show in crown point?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 30, 2016)

The owner at Rowlett's typically had these built to spec with those scout bars and fluted fenders.
Still don't know if a boy's prewar Fox ever had a tank... waiting to see.
Chris


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Speaking of crappy, you gonna let me pick up that rusty roadmaster next gun show in crown point?



LOL,I go to that show.Its about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> LOL,I go to that show.Its about 2 miles from my house.



HA! Cool, it is usually a good one, err better than ones around me anyhow.  I never seen any dracula lookin' dude there...I'll keep a eye out for ya next time I go


----------

